# Gerbilariums



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get one? I have been looking online for weeks now and cant even find a decent priced tank.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

They are a bit of a rip off.I got a bare tank,from pets at home.Its 30 inches,and it cost £32.I needed to make a frame for the top,but a bit of recycling,did the job fine!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks.

There is a pets at home in the next town to mine so will have a look in there sometime soon. 

Cant believe how expensive gerbilariums are.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe you could check out your local carboot sale...i picked up a 3 tier perfecto tank for £5


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one? I have been looking online for weeks now and cant even find a decent priced tank.


Where are you located? I'll keep a look out for one for you, I just bought a couple for Marge and Homer and there are loads of bargain ones out there.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Im in the Scottish Borders. Seems glass tanks are like gold dust here lol.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would look on Gumtree, preloved, free ads, and ebay and instead of putting in gerbilarium, put in cage, then if that brings nothing up try tank. I tried to look for some when I remembered that my knowledge of geography is sooooooooooo bad that I didnt know what towns are in the scottish borders, I found this one but I havent a clue if its near you Gerbil tank and extension cage £30 Dogs & Puppies for Sale Cramond Edinburgh


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just checked gumtree, preloved, freeads and ebay and cant find any near me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Just checked gumtree, preloved, freeads and ebay and cant find any near me


Typical, then when you dont need one there will be loads


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yeh, suppose I will just need to keep checking


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

holly1 said:


> They are a bit of a rip off.I got a bare tank,from pets at home.Its 30 inches,and it cost £32.I needed to make a frame for the top,but a bit of recycling,did the job fine!


Exactly what I did with my three tanks that look the same as your one (2ft clearseal?)

Definitely the cheapest solution.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine is 2 and a half foot.I did want the smaller one,but ended up getting 3 gerbils,instead of 2 (I couldnt bear to leave the 3rd sister on her own), so I opted for the bigger one!


----------

